# Waxing in Early Pregnancy



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Please could you advise me if it is safe to do a bikini wax in early pregnancy?
If so, is a full wax allowed?
If not, when is the soonest I can wax?

I am almost 6 wks and today my therapist would not allow it. She said not until past 3 months!?

Any advice please


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Your therapist will be fully trained in this, so I would go with her advice, get those bic razors out for now!!   

emilycaitlin xx


----------

